# Big Game Forum, siehe mal hier.....



## Fishbuster (29. März 2005)

.......auch hier kann man einiges über Big Game erfahren u. schreiben. |bla: 
siehe ....europe-yacht.de   #h 
petri heil


----------



## Onkel Petrus (30. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Forum, siehe mal hier.....*

Nette Seite, Fishbuster!
Übrigens fahre ich das nächste Mal lieber mit Dir...
...auf Teneriffa hat das alles nicht geklappt.
War in los Cristianos und bin da einfach überhaupt nicht klargekommen.
Man machte mir klar dass zur Zeit nichts zu machen ist mit Big Game und das kein Boot da wäre.
Nach ewiger Suche hab ichs aufgegeben - ich will nicht drüber reden.
Resturlaub war trotzdem sehr schön, Angeln hat ja von Anfang an nur nebenbei laufen sollen. Wetter war super - bin schön braun geworden.
Mit Mietwagen in 4 Tagen 500 km zurückgelegt - Du weisst wie gross Teneriffa ist!
Bzw. wie KLEIN. Hab also quasi alles abgegrast. Sehr schön.


----------



## Big Fins (30. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Forum, siehe mal hier.....*

Hallo Fishbuster, die Seite kannte ich auch schon, länger her.
Bist Du mit Deiner Blinkeranzeige abgeblitzt :q , hab sie mal zufällig gesehen. Bei dem Schundforum :v  da drüben kannst das auch kniggen, hier wäre besser gewehsen.


----------



## Rausreißer (30. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Forum, siehe mal hier.....*

Hey plaa Sawai #h 
schlecht drauf Heute? |engel: 

Günter wo ich das hier lese fällt mir siedentheiss und schambewusst ein das ich Dir noch eine PN beantworten muss #t 
Sorry for Delay #t 
Das Forum von Gehard Drescher: na wer kennt es nicht. |kopfkrat 
Zum Glück ein weiterer Big Gamer. Ansonsten ist Deutschland ja eine Wüste :c 

Grüße

Gernot #h


----------



## Big Fins (30. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Forum, siehe mal hier.....*

nee, alles in Budder :q ,wollte dem Fishbuster nicht vor die karre fahren, hab ich sicher auch nicht #h


----------



## Fishbuster (30. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Forum, siehe mal hier.....*

@ onkel petrus
ist doch eigentlich ein gutes zeichen, z.Zt. gibt es kein big game fish um die kanaren und die haben dich nicht belogen u. abgezogen als tourinepp.
so verstehe ich deine antwort, oder hast du das boot nicht gefunden?
@ plaa sawei
blinkerforum, was meinst du mit abgeblitz u. besser hier? verstehe wirklich nicht.

an alle,
 ich komme gerade aus dem dreckshafen von morro jable-fuerteventura.
bin echt frustriert. 20 uhr 30 ortszeit- 40 negerlein in einem 5 mtr. holzboot mit einem 20 ps ab-motor dran, illegale einwanderer aus dem tiefstem afrika,
4 tage auf see, ca. 200 meilen. fix u. fertig. die beine steif von -4 tage in der hocke sitzen-, sie werden über radar gesehen und die alarmglocken leuten.
heisst, eine riesen action läuft ab. ein big heli in der luft, drei off shore police patrolboote im meer, an land (hafen) drei feuerwehrautos, 5 rote kreuz autos und min. soviele polizeiautos. dann, das schlimmste so finde ich im hafen. 3-4 tv kameras,  schmierpresse, tageszeitung etc., die leute sind illegale einwanderer, ja stimmt aber, fix u. fertig von der reise, die meisten können nicht schwimmen, deshalb todesangst und die hosen vollgeschissen u. bepinkelt. stinken deshalb. alle beamte mit atemschutz. klar, 4 tage in einer nuss-schale.
 nun das was mich so störte:
Kameras mit riesen Tele drauf. Warum müsse die bis auf 50 cm an die Leute ran gehen und sie so filmen? keine achtung der menschenwürde. das kann man doch auch mit solchen cam-maschinen aus einen entsprechenden entfernung  machen, oder?
einfach pfui!
p.s.
der dreckshafen morro jable ist seit 2 tagen auch ganz übel in der ortspresse. tv u. tageszeitung berichteten: die leute mit den booten laufen fort, die touris sprechen schlecht, usw., stimmt alles, aber es wurde nie etwas gemacht. ich glaube auch weiterhin das es in die nächsten jahre nicht besser wird.


----------



## Big Fins (31. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Forum, siehe mal hier.....*

ok, wahr wohl nen anderer "Fishbuster" der eine Bertram 31 auf Fuerteventura verkaufen wollte...
als Antwort gabs das Blinker:
Editiert. 

Für private Verkäufe steht allen User, selbstverständlich kostenlos, der Flohmarkt der Printausgabe des Blinkers zur Verfügung.

schön und gut, warum kann man es nicht gleich im Forum veröffentlichen, wenn s doch eh kostenlos ist??? Damit überhaupt noch mal was neues im Blinker steht bzw erscheint!!! Die Wiederholungen der Artikel ist ja eh längst nicht mehr lesenswert.


----------



## Fishbuster (31. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Forum, siehe mal hier.....*

Richtig, BLINKER  hatte mein Verkaufshinweis der Bertram 31 von einem Bekannten auf Lanzarote mit einem Hinweis, siehe oben, gelöscht.
Dasselbe war hier im Board aber auch!!!
Ergebniss: Ich habe meine Werbung aus dem BLINKER sofort beendet, dies hatte das Fass bei mir zum überlaufen gebracht. Schon lange hatte ich im Blinker beobachtet, dass die Anzeigen weniger werden. Warum auch immer.
Das die Berichte im Blinker in der letzten Zeit äussert langweilig geworden sind, dürften wohl viele Leser bemerkt haben. Ausser Waller, Dorsch u. Karpfen gibt es offensichtlich kein anderer Fisch auf der Welt. Meeresfisch oder auch gute Berichte darüber schon fast garnicht. Aber dies gehört nicht in diesem Thread, ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Forum, siehe mal hier.....*

Mannometer, da war ja richtig Action in dem Hafen.
Ja, ich stimme Dir zu, es ist entwürdigend, aber so ist die Presse, ist ja nichts Neues.

Zu Deiner Frage: Ja, Du hast mich richtig verstanden.


----------

